# Am I crazy?



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I already have 3 dogs of my own plus foster for golden rescue so normally i have 4-5 dogs at a time...

Well i raised my hand when a gal was begging for a foster home for a 9 yr old cocker named Shadow (gotten so attached to him he may be staying :doh... 

and now a lab rescue can save a lab at the shelter that is just gorgeous but they dont have a foster home... he likes to eat cats so i know he cant come to my house and stay inside.. but i raised my hand again and said but i have a 10x20 pen in the backyard if you need to put him somewhere...so he wont be put to sleep.. i am sending emails out to everybody asking rescues to take him if they have room.. but he has a place to go if needed... 

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: i am totally nuts going to have 6 dogs and 2 cats at my house now...lmao.. geesh..

but isnt he gorgeous!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmmmmm.....yes, but what's 'one more'?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

==============ignore this post=====================


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think you have the same sign across your forhead that I do, starts with an S, and ends with UCKER.

I know how hard it is to say no. You aren't crazy, you just love em all. He is a beautiful Lab.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree what is one more?????:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks guys...lol.. lots of help here ...lol.. 


I just cant see him being put to sleep when i have a pen to put him in and the rescue is willing to find him a home... not the best situation for him and if he liked cats he could come in.. but dont want a dead cat either... so he will have to stay in the dog pen and probably let him have run of the yard at night... hope he gets a long with dogs!!! :doh:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh and the really bad thing??? is that i have always wanted a yellow lab.... but i absolutely cant afford another dog on top of the possible 4 i have ... not in the budget... :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So if you foster him, will the rescue help pay for some of his expenses or are you talking if you adopt him.?
I know how hard it is to resist those eyes. They just pull you in and say "please take me home". He is very handsome.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil, 

I hear you about the cats. Hopefully someone you emailed will step up and help out. The person you will be helping this time I admire. I sure hope this works out.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you're down south, lol  He is a beauty of a lab, look at that mug :smooch:


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> So if you foster him, will the rescue help pay for some of his expenses or are you talking if you adopt him.?
> I know how hard it is to resist those eyes. They just pull you in and say "please take me home". He is very handsome.



Oh no if he needs to come to me the rescue pays all of his expenses... Wild Heir Lab Rescue will pay for vet care and food.. i just have to make sure hes cared for on my end... thats the good thing about their rescue.. others i foster for cant pay for the food but she will.. so we will see.. I have actually gotten a few emails already from other rescues so hopefully he can be helped!! would be nice if he can go into someones home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Robinsegg*

Robinsegg:

It is the same in animal rescue as in other endeavors. *Only a very FEW ever offer to foster or adopt. The Majority don't, but if it weren't for people like *you wh are so giving and selfless, they would never have a chance.

Maybe you can try a muzzle and bring him inside and see what he does, or maybe not!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

robinsegg26 said:


> oh and the really bad thing??? is that i have *always wanted a yellow lab*.... :doh::doh::doh:


Yup, me too!! So I am doubly glad that you are far, far away from me...:wavey:. I have 5 dogs but you will still find me browsing thru the various rescue listings :uhoh:. He's handsome and should find a home quickly. Everytime I have applied for a yellow lab that is listed on Lab4Rescue's petfinder site, it's already had lots of inquiries.


----------

